# Buck Mark Barrels



## JeffWard

I just bench-tested my Buck Mark factory 7.25" Contour Lite barrel at 25yds.

I shot 3 5-shot groups, at 25 yds, from a rest. All three are almost exactly 1.5". I'm limited by my 4MOA red-dot scope, that looks to produce about a 1" dot at 25yds, but they were all good squeezes.

Also, they wre shot with "less than target grade" ammo. We'll see if some match grade ammo tightens things up, before I swap barrels.

I solved my issues with Tactical Solutions... They are sending me a 7.25" target barrel instead of the 10". They've discontinued the 10", since all the competition shooters, mostly Steel Challenge, are opting for the weight reduction of the 7.25" over the factory "light" barrel. The 7.25" is just as accurate inside 50yds as the 10".

My new barrel comes in Friday... Range test coming up...

JW


----------



## DJ Niner

Sounds good! What color/finish did you end up ordering on the TacSol barrel?


----------



## JeffWard

*Buck Mark Mod Stage II*

Here's the latest mod...










Tac Sol 7.25" Flat Black w/ Silver Flutes, deleted front sight.
Tac Sol Buck Mark Plain Rail (no rear sight).
Simmons 4MOA Red Dot Scope (1X30).

Results... Almost NO perceptable barrel weight! This aluminum barrel is amazingly light, and with the extreme rear mount to the scope, the balance is effortless. You could hold this on target all day.

The mod is for speed shooting/Steel Challenge. I will likely swap out to Simmons Red Dot for a C-More next, but that's anout $200-300... Next month.

Range report tomorrow!!!

JeffWard


----------



## Shipwreck

Looks nice!


----------



## Baldy

Man that's a sharp looking outfit you got there Mr Jeff. Good luck with it.


----------



## JeffWard

Thank you!

This is my "gnat's nuts" gun from prior posts. Tactical Solutions has discontinued the 10" barrel, so I opted for the 7.25".

We'll see how she shoots tomorrow or Friday... I'm guessing the scope will be the weak link... not the gun. So the choice is, C-More, for Steel Challenge, or crosshairs for cloverleafing?

Ironically, my 22, is now my most expensive gun... hahah

$350 for the gun
$195 for the barrel
$30 for the scope mounts
$300 eventually or the optics... ($30 Simmons now)
$900...

Jeff


----------



## DJ Niner

Nothing wrong with spending money on a good .22; at least you'll be able to afford to shoot it, as centerfire ammunition skyrockets in price.

Looks like a solid set-up, ready to rock!


----------



## Shipwreck

I don't shoot mine (my Buckmark) that much to justify all of that - too many new guns I want at the moment...


----------

